# Video i made of my boys



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

Heres the link  just a bunch of vids ive taken during play time and put them all together. the thing that beaker is playing with mid way through is a door proper... and he absolutley loves playing with it, he loves making it fall over and then continuing to pull on it afterwards. hehe and as for shadow hes my old man hedgie, he's not so active anymore but still amazing.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

You did an awesome job on the video, your hedgies are precious


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Great job!! They are both precious. In their own special way.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This video is great!  Love how you peiced it together.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Your little guys are so sweet!  I love the face Shadow makes in the second last clip, with one eye only half open. xD Very cute.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Awww! At 2:35 you get to see some hedgie teeth, and I was lost in the cuteness overload. Also very impressed with how the video clips were put together, it was really well done!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Great video! :mrgreen: Your boys are adorable~


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Talented video. Your hedgies are so precious!


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

lol when shadow licks its so cute


----------

